
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (May 2015) - _whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
zachalexander
SEEKING WORK - Remote, SF, Chicago, Berlin

Experienced Meteor Developer & Designer

I've been developing in Meteor for 15 months now at two YC startups (Sourcery,
and until last week lead web dev & designer at Apportable). I've presented
talks at Meteor HQ in SF and the Meteor meetup in Berlin. I especially love
front-end development as the interface of design and dev.

About to launch a freelance practice, so this thread is timely. I'm working on
a full portfolio, but in the meantime my personal site has my resume,
LinkedIn, and links to some webapps I've built at Apportable.

Site: [http://www.zachalexander.com](http://www.zachalexander.com)

Email: zach@zachalexander.com

If you'd like to meet/work in person, I'm in Berlin this weekend, SF next
week, Chicago for the rest of May, and SF for the summer.

------
k2052
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Willing to travel anywhere (I live in a tiny rural town
in North Idaho so chances are I'm not near your site)

Awesome at: Ruby, CoffeeScript, JS, PHP, and C.

Technologies: Rails, Sinatra, Backbone,js, MEAN, Meteor, LAMP, and a lot more

Languages I've Used: Python, haXe, JS, Java, Scala, Nim, OBJC, C++, C#, Swift,
Clojure/CLJS and lots more. Polyglot with 200+ GitHub repos.

Current Loves: Opal (who said ruby was dead?!), Celluloid + Reel,
Clojure/CLJS, Nim, RethinkDB, and Crystal

GitHub: [https://github.com/k2052](https://github.com/k2052)

Site: [http://k2052.codes](http://k2052.codes)

Email: k@2052.me

Typical Rate Range: $60-100/hour

I'm a polyglot that loves learning and breaking things (what better way to
learn). I have built my own frameworks [https://github.com/eldr-
rb/eldr](https://github.com/eldr-rb/eldr),
[https://github.com/ryggrad](https://github.com/ryggrad) and written books
[https://leanpub.com/u/k2052](https://leanpub.com/u/k2052),
[http://buildYourOwnSinatra.com](http://buildYourOwnSinatra.com). I attack
projects that interest me with tremendous energy.

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. OpenCraft - Open Source developer on Open edX
(Worldwide, company based in France)

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why you're interested and a list of links to free software
contributions you have made.

------
rwhitman
SEEKING WORK: Remote & NYC Metro

I am a web technology and digital strategy consultant focused on helping
clients build leads, increase sales, and save money with web-based technology.
I have knowledge and resources in a wide range of disciplines in order to
achieve any web related goals a business of any size may encounter.

My expertise comes from 15 years of working in many roles with a diverse range
of clients from small businesses, to venture-backed startups, to Fortune 50
companies, on 2 coasts. Skills include programming and managing programmers,
designing and managing designers, and translating the needs of stakeholders
and executives into effective web technology solutions.

Full-stack web development is my core ability and I will leverage specialist
resources in tech I don't personally work in. Here are keywords: UX, UI
design, optimization, frontend, Python, Django, HTML, Javascript, CSS3,
Bootstrap, jQuery, AngularJS, PHP, Wordpress, MySQL, integrations, Salesforce,
marketing automation, split testing, systems, devops, wireframes, prototyping,
product management

My consulting business: [http://rwds.co](http://rwds.co) (that is ".co")

My LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ronwhitman](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ronwhitman)

Email ron+hncontact@rwds.co (".co" not ".com")

------
leahhamilton
SEEKING WORK (Remote)

I am a writer, editor, and proofreader with over five years' experience. I
write on a wide variety of topics (game reviews, industry trends, animal
rights, corporate profiles, website copy, legal writing, company pitch
documents.... etc.)

You can see some of my writing at the following links:

Personal blog -
[http://leahalexandrahamilton.tumblr.com/](http://leahalexandrahamilton.tumblr.com/)

Tech blog (recently started) -
[http://technicologica.tumblr.com/](http://technicologica.tumblr.com/)

What Happened to World of Warcraft? - [http://robertcatalano.com/what-
happened-to-world-of-warcraft](http://robertcatalano.com/what-happened-to-
world-of-warcraft)

Netflix and the Future of Television Advertising -
[http://robertcatalano.com/will-netflix-destroy-
cable](http://robertcatalano.com/will-netflix-destroy-cable)

Some examples of my current clients are: 300Editors (Google Docs add-on),
WritersDomain, PregnancyView
([http://www.pregnancyview.com/category/bloggers/leah-
hamilton...](http://www.pregnancyview.com/category/bloggers/leah-hamilton/)),
Marmalade Magazine, and LexisNexis.

Email me at nzleah.hamilton@gmail.com to discuss any work further.

------
LBarret
SEEKING WORK . remote (can travel for briefings) - Lyon, France

Senior Full stack developer with a founder experience.

While I am open to any offer, I am specializing on building or prototyping
whole apps/modules. I had a startup for 6 years so I know a bit how it's like.
I love coding and I have a network of specialists to help me if something is
outside my skillset if it's needed.

Over the years, I have built a lot of different apps : from AAA games to small
websites.

Programming languages : Python, Js, CSS, php, HTML, Delphi, Haskell, C++, SQL.
Technologies /Libs : REST, django & flask, sqlalchemy, 3d (OpenGL/WebGL),
Redis, MySQL, Pyside/PyQT, PSQL, pandas, functional programming, parsing,
websockets.

recent work : \- backend and front-end of a real-time chat (like Olark) for a
start-up \- webapp using OpenStreetmap (Leaflet, Fundation, Django) \- 3d
modeler (OpenGL, Pyside) \- dispatch servers for a call center ( Flask, redis,
MySQL ) \- pricing analysis for a call center (Ipython + Pandas ) \- code
audit for a software publisher

My LinkedIn profile is reasonably complete, you can take a look at :
[https://fr.linkedin.com/in/lionelbarretdenazaris](https://fr.linkedin.com/in/lionelbarretdenazaris)

Be it for a small or big project, feel free to mail me
lionel.barret<REMOVETHISPART>@gmail.com

------
AlexNeoNomad
SEEKING WORK - Remote or willing to travel or relocate to USA, Hong Kong or
Singapore

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages such as Ruby / Python / Java, Kotlin, Clojure / C / Haskell / C# /
Android with an experience of around 5 years.

I became a freelancer over 2 years ago, left home in Russia, relocated to
Southeast Asia and since then have been learning as much as I could and had to
working full-time. As a freelancer, I learned I could come up with the zinger
of a solution to a problem I have if it could be solved at all. And I'm the
one who would be responsible for getting it solved.

I'm also stoked about learning functional programming, finance and IT
security.

I’m down for being paid in bitcoins.

Languages: Ruby, Python, JVM (Java/Kotlin), Haskell, C#, C, SQL, JavaScript;
Rust and Swift;

OS: Linux and Mac (most of the time); Android; Windows;

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (at) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

Thanks && Cheers!

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, based in Iowa and Colorado.

We are a 3-person digital and design agency that's just getting started.
Currently, we’re working on a large project in the medical field, which has
forced us to learn new things like HL7, HIPAA, and QS/1\. We love taking on
challenging projects that force us to learn new things. In our spare time, we
work on our own startup, [http://agora.sh](http://agora.sh).

Here of some of the things we’re particularly familiar with:

C/C++, Objective-C, C#, Swift, Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, Java, PHP,
HTML5/CSS3, SASS, LESS, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, Ember,
CoffeeScript, AJAX, iOS/Android/JS mobile apps, Cordova, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, AWS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Web/mobile/print design,
responsive design

Due to our current commitments, we are only looking for part-time work at this
time. Full-time projects are welcome, but we wouldn’t be able to begin for at
least a few months. We are looking for clients who have challenging projects
and who have the time and money to prioritize quality execution.

Please reach out if you’re interested in seeing some samples of our work. We
bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates. Contact: eliyah@agora.sh.

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK

Location: Victoria, B.C.

Remote: Yes, onsite: Within Canada

Fulltime: No.

I'm a developer focusing on quantitative methods. I have:

\- Built security/surveillence system involving tricky sensing and placement
problems for the US military (Used by USMC and DIA). We could identify how
many people were walking behind a moving tank remotely.

\- Increased receivables for collections agencies (30-290%), The final results
were a revenue increase in the millions per year.

\- Some of the things I've worked on in ARM are forward flow recievables,
structuring, reverse targeting (for agents), and pipeline bubble elimintation.
If you're working in the finance space don't hesitate to get in touch.

\- Hacked on the Linux kernel and more. Ask and we can talk about the more.

If you have a tricky problem you need to solve, get in touch with me (email in
profile) and I'll see if I can help you with it.

Particular interests right now are:

    
    
       quantitative finance 
    
       physical real world applications of machine learning, and OR
       - in shipping, logistics, energy, etc. 
       
       Machine Learning
    
       operations research (optimization)
        - If you have ANY OR problems at all do get in touch. 
    	  I have more tools in my toolbelt than usual.
    

Currently I'm taking on short term contracts in order to fund my startup in
maritime anti-piracy.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?

Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev who understands it falling under a bus?

Need a proof-of-concept for your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl,
Common Lisp, Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR

Tools: Git for version control, Jira for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in
touch.

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
3stripe

    	    __________  ________________
    	   / ____/ __ \/ ____/  _/ ____/
    	  / / __/ /_/ / __/  / // / __  
    	 / /_/ / _, _/ /____/ // /_/ /  
    	 \____/_/ |_/_____/___/\____/   
    
    

SEEKING WORK — London / Remote

Designer/writer/consultant with 12+ years experience.

Digital design is my core skill, but I also have deep knowledge of
copywriting, social media and email marketing, having built 2 successful blogs
over the past 3 years.

————————————————————————————————

Recent work:

* [http://greig.cc/work/salt](http://greig.cc/work/salt) — wireframing, design

* [http://visitapp.co](http://visitapp.co) — wireframing, app design, landing page design

* [http://paulcalver.cc](http://paulcalver.cc) — design and wordpress theme build

* [http://lookbook.vulpine.cc/autumnwinter14/](http://lookbook.vulpine.cc/autumnwinter14/) — design and build

————————————————————————————————

Previous work: [http://avdisco.net](http://avdisco.net)

Blog: [http://greig.cc/](http://greig.cc/)

Email: james[at]greig.cc

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man. (Note: If you need additional time, I have enough to commit to a full
time internship this summer)

One of the winners at SyScan Hardcode 2013
([http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-
results-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-results-...).
) and two-time grand prize winner of Google Code-in. References on request.

Platforms (in order of experience):

\- Web Applications (Python, Node.js, Frontend/JS, MEAN stack)

\- Android apps

\- Cross Platform Desktop Apps (Qt)

\- I love experimenting. Currently studying advanced algorithms.

Accounts: [https://github.com/aviraldg](https://github.com/aviraldg),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg](http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg),
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/),
[http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg](http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg)

Location: India

Contact: me [at] aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

\---

Keyword Soup: C, C++, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Qt, Django, Flask, Web2py,
Android, HTML5, Angular.js

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer based in Atlanta. I've built a profitable startup,
so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a minimum amount of
direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks), C#, Java, Go,
CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and constantly
learning), and experience with many other languages and frameworks. I can
handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to contact me if you
don't see your technology stack listed.

Rates $50-80 per hour. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

I can also bring in a designer if the project requires it. His portfolio:
[http://michaelkrontz.com/](http://michaelkrontz.com/)

------
diathesis
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, ON, Canada; remote or not

I have client projects on the go, so I'm not trying to find a full-time gig,
but I'm always happy to work with new clients, so if you have work to get done
and you don't need someone onsite every day, then I'd be happy to talk about
how I can help. I can join an existing team, or assemble a team if it's a
larger project, or I can take on work solo when that's the right fit.

The primary things I do for clients are software development (web, cloud and
mobile, mostly), technical recruiting, screencasts, management, but I've got a
broad range of experience in all parts of the software world and if your needs
vary, I may still be able to help.

I love to build a minimally viable product to kick-start a startup
implementation, but I'm equally comfortable helping to expand and evolve a
large and mature codebase.

I like a wide range of technologies, but areas of focus include Java, Ruby,
Objective-C, Javascript.

Websites: [http://codiform.com/](http://codiform.com/)
[http://geoffreywiseman.ca/](http://geoffreywiseman.ca/)

Contact: geoffrey.wiseman@codiform.com

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK, British guy based in Europe, REMOTE, working on-premises always
possible.

Here are my highlights:

\- Reliable. No waiting around for calls or emails; if I'm awake, you can
guarantee a fast response.

\- Business knowledge. I want your business to succeed, and can share my
insights with you, battle-earned over the last 17+ years.

\- Technical knowledge. I can turn my hand to pretty much well any technology
I'm asked to work with, and am extremely good at quickly tracking down hand-
to-find bugs. No more worrying about whether your techie can work on the
scarier parts of your project!

\- No hand-holding required. I won't waste your time with frivolous questions,
and while I'm happy to give daily updates, I can also work well under minimal
supervision.

\- I. Get. The. Job. Done. Above all else, I deliver the end result.

Recent technologies I've worked with include: Python; Java; PHP; Laravel;
jQuery; AngularJS; MySQL; Redis; Linux (CentOS + Ubuntu); Scrapy; Amazon
Elastic MapReduce (via mrjob); Sendgrid; AlchemyAPI; various bits of server
admin, plus setting up production/staging/continous integration environments.

Current side projects include:

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

Feel free to drop a line to me at tom@tbbpolska.com, and I'll get back to you
ASAP.

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

My partner and I design and build mobile apps, primarily for early-stage
companies. If you need help with anything from product strategy to UX design
to engineering, let's talk. Shoot us an email at james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

\- To the Trade: Our team partnered with Savel, a New York fabric and
materials vendor, to design and develop an iOS app for Interior Design
professionals.
([http://www.tothetradeapp.com/](http://www.tothetradeapp.com/))

\- Jawbone X NYFWk): My partner built a custom web app and admin dashboard for
Jawbone's NY Fashion Week campaign last year, analyzing contributors'
involvement during the event. ([http://samk.name/work#jawbone-
nyfw](http://samk.name/work#jawbone-nyfw))

\- Romotive: I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our
initial iOS and Android applications.
([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, NY.

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower, angular), SQL (MySQL,
PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end,
back-end, HTML5 and CSS3, junior product management, basic UX, UI.
Microservices, Test Driven Design (Test Driven Development).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work. I get
things done and pick up new projects quickly. Great communicator (for
estimates, handling vague specs, open-ended work), knows startup chaos (former
CTO and co-founder). Passionate about doing good, building great products, and
quality work.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

I'm also able to join forces with a UX/UI designer whom I often work with in a
team. We are an incredibly productive pair. For more on that, see:
[http://uplift.agency/](http://uplift.agency/)

------
hashtree
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Colorado

Heya, I'm Rocky. I'm an avid open source developer, mentor, and lead developer
with over twelve years experience. I'm an FP-oriented JavaScript developer
with direct influences from Scala, Haskell, and Clojure. My passions lay in
the lower-end of the spectrum, with particular emphasis on machine learning,
natural language processing, expert systems, and other forms of artificial
intelligence. I'm also a data science practitioner with a heavy background in
both frequentist and bayesian statistics.

Currently focusing on freelancing in:

    
    
      - React/React-Native
      - Flux/Reflux/Fluxible/Fluxxor
      - Electron
      - Unified web, iOS, and desktop solutions
    

I've helped several VC-backed startups successfully deliver React/Flux
solutions (including isomorphic).

\-----

[https://github.com/rockymadden](https://github.com/rockymadden)

[https://dribbble.com/rockymadden](https://dribbble.com/rockymadden)

[https://rockymadden.com/](https://rockymadden.com/)

------
carlfairclough
SEEKING WORK — Remote / Happy to travel

I'm carl, a freelance Designer & front-end developer.

I focus mainly on the design of web & mobile applications, and prototyping of
interactions. I have a strong focus on usability and researching to find the
users' core needs.

As a designer who does a lot of prototyping, I'm incredibly comfortable
working on the front-end, and I'm very comfortable integrating into
development teams to fit into their release schedule.

————————————————————————————————

Recent work:

* [http://timetastic.co.uk](http://timetastic.co.uk) — wireframing, visual design, prototyping, marketing site design & build

* [http://textburst.com](http://textburst.com) — wireframing, visual design, prototyping, front-end, landing pages

* [http://carlfairclough.me/project/formisimo](http://carlfairclough.me/project/formisimo) — wireframing, visual design, prototyping, front-end

————————————————————————————————

Find out a little bit more about me at
[http://carlfairclough.me](http://carlfairclough.me)

Contact me at hi@carlfairclough.me

------
penguinlinux
SEEKING FREELANCE - NY / US Location: New York City Remote: yes. Willing to
Relocate: No DevOps Engineer: Experienced DevOps Engineer. Working Mostly with
AWS, Rackspace Cloud, Able to scale and architect websites or applications, I
use Ansible as my configuration management system, I can help your team
setting up proper dev environments locally or on hosted virtual machines and
then deploy your code to sandbox or production. I can help you find the right
combination of tools to get more insights on the performance of your
application and detect bottle necks, experienced with MySQL support and MySQL
replication,backups and monitoring. If your team is having problems with
standardizing development environments, deploying applications, provisioning
new machines on the cloud, problems with performance and just want to fix
things and make your environments more stable I am your guy. Technologies:
Apache, nginx, MySQL, Cloudera Hadoop, Flume, Kafka, Vagrant, AWS, Rackspace,
Ansible, Autoscaling, load balancers. Email: marcovnyc@gmail.com Cheers

------
aidanf
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Location: Ireland.

Experienced Rails developer (9 years).

I’ve worked with several large rails codebases and high-traffic rails sites.

A few things I can do:

* Help scale your rails app, find bottlenecks, improve performance.

* Maintain or update an existing app. I’m comfortable diving into large codebases and other peoples code.

* Build your MVP. You’ll get a working, reliable, well-tested first version of your app.

Other non-rails stuff:

* Clojure. This is my current “fun” language and I’d love to work on a project that lets me use it full-time.

* Machine Learning (python and/or clojure). I have a background in machine learning and I’ve worked on a few projects that have a ML component.

Here are some testimonials from past clients:

[http://www.windmill.ie/roadmapping-
session/](http://www.windmill.ie/roadmapping-session/)

Some other links:

Blog: [http://www.aidanf.net](http://www.aidanf.net)

Github: [http://github.com/aidanf](http://github.com/aidanf)

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/@aidanf](http://twitter.com/@aidanf)

Drop me an email at aidan at aidanf dot net.

------
ShannonNYCDA
SEEKING FREELANCER: Instructor, Web Development Intensive – Philadelphia and
New York City- Full Time 3-month Position

[http://nycda.com/](http://nycda.com/)

The New York Code + Design Academy has been teaching web development to
professionals since 2012 with locations in New York City and Philadelphia.

We’re inviting applicants to apply for the position of Senior Instructor for
our Web Development Intensive class, a 12-week long full-time program
beginning in June. Classes are being offered in New York City and
Philadelphia.

Candidates should be well versed in HTML, CSS, JavaScript/JQuery, The
terminal, Git, GitHub, Ruby, Sinatra, Rails.

This is a 3 month engagement with the possibility of further teaching pending
performance.

For more information, check out
[http://nycda.com/careers/#IntensiveInstructor](http://nycda.com/careers/#IntensiveInstructor)

To apply: Email jobs@nycda.com. Please include your resume and links to your
github, portfolio, and/or web applications that you have worked on!

------
obayesshelton
SEEKING WORK - Remote / On-site (UK, London - but can travel the world)

Seeking an opportunity as a Software Developer, CTO, Co-Founder, Technical
Architect be it project based, freelance or contract where I can deliver
immediate value and continue to build innovative software.

Technical Knowledge:

\- Languages (PHP, C/C++, Java, Apex, Shell scripting, and others...)

\- DB (MySQL, NoSQL's)

\- Methods/SDLC (Agile/SCRUM)

\- Cloud infrastructure (AWS, EC2, S3, RDS, CloudFormation)

\- Other (Jenkins, Nginx, Apache, Git, Github, TCP/IP, Puppet, Chef,
Virtualisation)

Specialties:

Cloud Architecture, RESTful API Design, Software Development, Linux systems
administration, Cyber Security, Continuous Integration, Configuration
management, Virtualisation, Business continuity

Hit me up, please!

\- website: [https://bayes-shelton.co.uk](https://bayes-shelton.co.uk)

\- LinkedIn: uk.linkedin.com/in/oliverbayesshelton/en

\- Stack overflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/123663/oliver-bayes-
shelton](http://stackoverflow.com/users/123663/oliver-bayes-shelton)

\- email: me [at] bayes-shelton.co.uk

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups. Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes. Currently fully booked through summer 2015, but I'm always
happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
fandawg195

      ______               _      ______           _ 
     |  ____|             | |    |  ____|         | |
     | |__ _ __ ___  _ __ | |_   | |__   _ __   __| |
     |  __| '__/ _ \| '_ \| __|  |  __| | '_ \ / _` |
     | |  | | | (_) | | | | |_   | |____| | | | (_| |
     |_|  |_|  \___/|_| |_|\__|  |______|_| |_|\__,_|
                                                    
                                                          
    

SEEKING WORK - Chicago, Il. or Remote (part-time only)

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago, Il.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, JSON, Adobe CS, Ruby on
Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Availability: In approximately 1 week I'll be rapping up my current project.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
eswat
SEEKING WORK - Ottawa, Canada / Remote

I’m a UI designer and developer for the web. I want to offer potential clients
a new service: improving their CSS architecture.

Why? Because I’ve seen too many startups plough slowly through improving their
product due to front-end technical debt that has grown too large to handle.
Many would like to think that writing CSS is child’s play. It is, until you
get to that eventual point where you need to maintain an actual product (and
it happens sooner than you think). This is where many methodologies - or lack-
thereof - break down and the cost of adding a new feature or improving an
existing one becomes more than it should. Not a good thing for a fresh and
growing business.

I use existing methodologies that I’ve found work for iterative web products.
If you need help in this area, feel free to contact me. My past clients
include 42, Benbria, Localytics and Travelabulous.

philip@eswat.ca - [http://eswat.ca](http://eswat.ca) \- ESWAT is Philip
Karpiak

------
mattbroach
SEEKING WORK – NYC or remote

Developer + Multimedia Designer

I’m a full stack developer/designer, from backend (Python/Django/SQL) to
frontend (jQuery, Bootstrap, D3.js, experimenting with React.js now) to design
(web, UI/UX, print, video, animation, motion graphics). I also have some
experience with graphics programming and real-time video manipulation
(Java/Processing, openFrameworks, Max/MSP). I’ve worked for musicians such as
Bruno Mars and Paramore and internationally recognized artists like Glenn
Ligon.

Ideal for multimedia-heavy projects or small teams where people need to step
into several roles at once.

Portfolio: [http://www.aphasiac-design.com](http://www.aphasiac-design.com)

Github: [https://github.com/MattBroach](https://github.com/MattBroach)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/MBroach](https://www.linkedin.com/in/MBroach)

Email: info AT aphasiac HYPHEN design DOT com

------
mattront
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote - Pinegrow Web Editor - Online course author

Pinegrow Web Editor ([http://pinegrow.com](http://pinegrow.com)) is our
desktop app for Mac, Windows and Linux that lets web developers and designers
work with HTML and CSS visually. Pinegrow also has a WordPress theme builder
that is used to convert static HTML pages into WordPress themes. WordPress
themes can also be build from scratch: [http://pinegrow.com/wordpress-theme-
builder.html](http://pinegrow.com/wordpress-theme-builder.html)

We're looking for someone who'll help us create an online course about how to
use Pinegrow to build WordPress themes.

You'll need:

* experience with building WordPress themes

* experience with (or talent for) creating online courses

* fluent written and spoken English (while native speaker is preferred, it's not 100% required. At least the pronunciation should be very clear without hard accent)

Get in touch at info [at] pinegrow.com, Subject: WP Course

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Web consultant (Zend & SensioLabs certified)

My focus is on solving businesses' problems and adding value to them. This can
be done in many ways: creating an application, suggesting an action plan,
optimizing current set-up, etc.

At the moment the technology focus is PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL, APIs,
NodeJS, Docker. I also care a lot about security, performance, quality, best
practices & learning.

Website: [http://ifdattic.com/about](http://ifdattic.com/about)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
alexkadis
SEEKING WORK: Software Project/Product Manager

Software project manager with significant accomplishments in technology
training, multi-stakeholder budgeting, database administration, coordination
and implementation of technology projects, developer/vendor management, and
effective multi-channel communication.

Open to full-time opportunities in Denver, Boulder, and Cleveland

I'm interested specifically in project management and I am adept at bridging
the divide between tech and 'business' teams. I thrive in collaborative
environments and hope to find a position at a company that supports mutual
cooperation among colleagues.

[https://linkedin.com/in/akadis](https://linkedin.com/in/akadis)
[http://alexkadis.com/resume](http://alexkadis.com/resume)
[http://alexkadis.com/contact](http://alexkadis.com/contact)

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Can travel)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (JS, Swift, Ruby,
Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography.

\- Front end design & dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also
setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- iOS - Development, Prototyping, Design, Marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info(@)bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK, remote, full-time availability up to 6-8 months.

Expertise:

\- data analytics, data visualization, and business intelligence

\- full stack web developer (backend, frontend)

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

\- Android

Technologies:

\- Python, Javascript, Java

\- Django, AngularJS, D3, Bootstrap, jQuery

\- MySQL, Graphite, a bit of Mongo

Challenges I can help you solve:

\- Your existing website is doing fine and you need to solidify things:
monitoring, alerts, performance, reliability.

\- Your data-driven product needs continuing work.

\- You need a website or Android app built or finished.

I have twelve years of professional experience in finance, mobile, web, and
bitcoin. I'm a responsible developer, who communicates well, has a flexible
schedule, and is able to understand and consider your business needs.

If your company is in the early stages and you need someone to own your tech
stack for a while as interim CTO, I can fill the role.

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

Email: heliodorj át gmail døt com

Narrative: [http://about.me/heliodor](http://about.me/heliodor)

~~~
heliodor
PS: I've just finished a small project for a client and we're discussing a
second phase. I'm also finishing a bigger project soon, which will open up my
schedule, so now's the time for you and me to discuss a new project! Get in
touch.

Also, I'm open to a bit of travel on-site if needed.

------
doozy
SEEKING WORK - Remote (EST / UTC-5, but flexible about hours)

Remember when developing a website involved writing cgi scripts in Perl,
cross-browser compatibility meant supporting Mosaic and Netscape, Java applets
were the hottest thing, HotDog was cool and people debated whether to install
Slackware or Red Hat? That's when I first started doing web development, today
I believe I'm starting to get the hang of it.

At one point or another I've been paid to develop in Python, C, Java, PHP,
Perl, x86 assembly, Matlab, Fortran, JavaScript and a few others. I do mostly
Python these days.

Buzzwords: Python, Flask, Tornado, Django, Celery, Redis, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
NumPy, SciPy, SQLAlchemy, asyncio, BeautifulSoup, lxml, requests...

You can see a handful of my past projects and customer feedback here:
[https://www.freelancer.com/hireme/denep](https://www.freelancer.com/hireme/denep)

Resume/repository: on request

hndenep@kaffeeschluerfer.com

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER (part-time or full-time) Level Solar - Boston / Cambridge
MA / NYC -- [http://levelsolar.com](http://levelsolar.com)

Level Solar is a residential solar installer. We are a startup, one year in,
and already have hundreds of installs in the Long Island area. Our HQ is in
NYC and we have a software team growing in Cambridge MA. Some examples of
project directions include:

\- automating key parts of the lead to sale process

\- mobile development on internal apps

\- mobile development on external (customer-facing) apps

\- (IoT) home automation and data collection

\- We are additionally looking for a Salesforce.com Administrator

We are looking for a few awesome contributors. Please respond if you are
experienced in object-oriented programming and mobile development. Please also
mention if you've worked with sales automation, solar, or projects in the
internet of things space. Please reach out to jim <dot> wagner <<at>>
levelsolar <dot> com.

------
andric
SEEKING FREELANCER/CTO, Singapore-based lifestyle startup, remote

\- We are an online film discovery platform based in Singapore. The filmmakers
we work with and audience is international, however. We’re always looking to
expand our horizons.

\- What are we building? JUMPTHECUT, a delightful & simple way to watch films
you’ll fall in love with.

\- Where are we now? We’ve gotten pre-seed grants to start development and are
past MVP/validation

\- We are 80% done with our v1 to launch next month and are planning to raise
our seed round in a few months.

\- Where can you fit in? A long-term creative partnership with the unique
opportunity to disrupt the film industry.

\- Our dev stack is: node.js, CoreOS, React.js, CouchDB, Grunt/Bower,
Foundation, and SASS/Compass.

Here’s a taste of what we’ve done so far:
[http://jumpthecut.com](http://jumpthecut.com) (unfortunately only the landing
page is ready for primetime).

Email me at andric@jumpthecut.com, and tell me your favorite films. ;)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Javascript, and Chef, although I've also done some iOS
and Python Machine Learning/Statistics projects. I am reliable, easy to work
with, quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or
on a team, either as lead or a team member.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
Stoot98
SEEKING WORK - Remote / UK

I’m a passionate web and mobile engineer with experience creating applications
for large enterprise companies and small startups.

I specialise in producing cross-platform (iOS, Android & Windows) applications
using hybrid-app containers (PhoneGap/Cordova) to reach as large an audience
as possible while maintaining a performant experience.

SKILLS

\- Web technologies (JavaScript, HTML5, CSS)

\- Hybrid Mobile Apps (PhoneGap/Cordova)

\- Backend Technologies (Node.JS, PHP, .NET)

\- JavaScript Frameworks (Sencha Touch, Ext JS, Ionic)

MORE ABOUT ME

More info about me can be found on
[http://www.stuartashworth.com](http://www.stuartashworth.com)

You can see my Résumé/CV at
[http://www.stuartashworth.com/cv](http://www.stuartashworth.com/cv)

CONTACT ME

You can contact me through any of the following methods:

Email: stuart@stuartashworth.com

Website:
[http://www.stuartashworth.com/contact/](http://www.stuartashworth.com/contact/)

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote; live in Connecticut)

WordPress!

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes. Our
flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server (Ubuntu) as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat
to keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote or local engagements throughout Europe.

I'm specializing in scalability consulting for web apps, refactoring, and bug
hunting and I also make web app prototypes, MVPs, and proof-of-concepts.

Languages: PHP, JavaScript, Ruby, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

Semi-random facts about me:

    
    
      - started my career at an advertising agency
      - ran a web startup for a couple of years
      - have a background in bio-medical research
      - made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org/
      - I'm a Ludum Dare fan: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      - my pet project, a dice roller for RPGs: https://rolz.org/
    

\--- --- ---

My profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
up_and_up
================= ================= ================= =================

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Highly skilled at MVP development and innovative product prototyping.

Full-stack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Senior Developer with 8+ years experience and excellent communication skills.

See my portfolio for examples: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Telephone/SMS.

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB Administration

* MVP/prototypes. Strong and innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

* Slicing PSD to HTML, HAML, ERB or SLIM

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

================= ================= ================= =================

------
sarciszewski
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Orlando, FL

You should consider hiring me if your needs involve application security, or a
level of code quality that only a developer with an application security
specialty can consistently deliver.

I enjoy working on ambitious software projects and mentoring junior
developers.

My favorite technologies are: _Nginx, PHP, PostreSQL, and Debian-based Linux_.
A more extensive list of the technologies and my relevant experience are
available here:
[https://scott.arciszewski.me/work/](https://scott.arciszewski.me/work/)

Github: [https://github.com/sarciszewski](https://github.com/sarciszewski)

A short summary of my open source contributions:
[https://scott.arciszewski.me/open-source/](https://scott.arciszewski.me/open-
source/)

Email: scott@arciszewski.me

------
maxs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full-stack software developer and a data scientist.

I have a background in applied statistics, mathematics, physics and
quantitative finance. I have a Ph.D. in statistical physics, but I am also
good at writing code. I have written production systems dealing with big data,
analytics, prediction and interactive visualization. I have extensive
experience with C++, Java, Python (Twisted, Cython, Numpy, Scipy, Sklearn),
Javascript (including Node, Backbone, React), databases (Postgres, Mongo,
SQLite). I can develop high-performance back-end as well as dynamic front-end
services.

Please contact me for many excellent references and additional information.

My site: [http://kpartite.com](http://kpartite.com)

My LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, artists, architects and non-profit
organizations. In addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of
font-end and back-end web development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git

PORTFOLIO: [http://stevesunderland.com](http://stevesunderland.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland(at)gmail.com

------
kubabartwicki
SEEKING WORK - Remote / London, UK

A designer / front-end developer / consultant who has been working with the
web for about 6 years now. Coder turned designer. I believe that design is a
process inseparable from code and is best when it happens in the browser.
Proficient in HTML/CSS/JS, as well as working with a great developer that I
have been involved with for a couple of years now. He can handle both front-
end and back-end, both smaller and larger projects.

A few projects:

\- [http://equaliserldn.com](http://equaliserldn.com) \- design (code by
Piotr)

\- [http://www.wcommunications.co.uk](http://www.wcommunications.co.uk) \-
design (code by Piotr)

More projects and a better overview of my skills:
[http://kubabartwicki.com](http://kubabartwicki.com)

Get in touch at me@kubabartwicki.com 👋

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce
marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys
admin experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc.

Contact details are below. Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer looking to help you design sweet
solutions to your frustrating problems. Self-motivitaed and easy to work with.

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

I can help you with:

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Designing simple solutions for your complex problems.

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Performing usability testing.

* Prototyping.

* Estimating the amount of time needed to complete projects.

* And more!

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Blog and case-studies: [http://axe.is/](http://axe.is/)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating a software application to
drive the receive/transmit of a novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-
convert the signal into an image in real-time.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included automated
stock-trading engines (including backtesting suite) and various sports
analytics software solutions (for example, my side-project
[http://recappd.com](http://recappd.com)).

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, LabView, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, GPGPU,
Rails, R, Python, and more.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in 3d
printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d model design using
programming) and robot design and construction.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

iOS dev (Native/ObjC), backend dev (C, ObjC, C++, PHP, Ruby, scheme, common
lisp, java), SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux)

[https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf](https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf)

[https://github.com/erikg](https://github.com/erikg)

[http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald](http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.elfga.com/~erik/](https://www.elfga.com/~erik/)

erik@elfga.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah. Yes, I can
probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has ever heard
of.

Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK - NJ/NYC/Remote

Hiya! I'm Julius & I'm a freelance iOS developer. I do most projects remotely
from my co-working space in Princeton, NJ but I'm generally open to
negotiating other arrangements.

You can find more about my work & a copy of my resumé at my site:
[http://www.juliusparishy.com/](http://www.juliusparishy.com/)

You may have seen RunSwiftLang.com on HN before in the past. That's one of my
side projects! In the past I was the iOS developer at Fitocracy and more
recently I worked on the iOS app for Chicago-based startup, Charlie App.

I'm booked for the summer but I'm currently scheduling work for September so
if you're looking to start a project around then you should definitely get in
touch.

Contact info: hello@juliusparishy.com

Thanks!

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, Coimbatore, South India

I'm the designer of the io.js logo and identity:
[http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

The logo has been further refined based on feedback and can be seen here along
with banners and icons that continue the logo’s theme:
[http://twitter.com/official_iojs](http://twitter.com/official_iojs)

Besides Branding/Identity, I also do responsive front-end development
(Bootstrap/Angular), server-side programming (Node/io.js/MongoDB) and iOS
apps.

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

------
fuligo
SEEKING WORK: Remote (from Europe, mostly Germany)

I am a full stack generalist programmer with a heavy web background and more
than 20 years of experience.

My favorite tools and tech:

    
    
      - HTML5/JS/CSS (browsers are awesome!)
      - JavaScript: jQuery, React, Three.js/WebGL, Handlebars, Isotope/Masonry
      - Server side: NginX, PHP, node.js, C, Lua, Java
      - Database: mongodb, MySQL/MariaDB
      - Tools of the trade: text editor, git, command line
      - Machine learning: Caffe framework +Python
    

I'm time zone-flexible, get things done quickly, and I like to think I'm easy
to work with :) I do love PHP rescue and refactoring projects, so give me a
call if you're in trouble: we'll get your project back on the road!

Contact me: hn@openfu.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a no-nonsense designer interested in working on meaningful and useful
products. With 4 years of professional mobile and web design experience (6
months in a startup) and with my interest in everything that goes into a
digital product I make informed decisions to meet product and user objectives.
My blog should give a better idea about me:
[http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, Angular,
React, jQuery), PHP, MySQL and Node.js.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work. To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub
(links are below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Kyoto, Japan)

I am a web interaction designer with 5 years of experience from California. I
can work with you on mobile site design, landing page optimization, usability,
and brand development. Are you wondering why you're losing potential users
because of your site design? Ask me at peng@nylira.com

[http://nylira.com](http://nylira.com) \-
[https://github.com/nylira](https://github.com/nylira) \-
[http://linkedin.com/in/nylira](http://linkedin.com/in/nylira)

Proficiencies: JS / CSS / HTML / Photoshop

Frameworks: Rails, React, Express, Koa, Stylus, Sass, Less

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

I'm an experienced sysadmin focussing on automation, with a lot of experience
with AWS (author of AWS System Administration).

If systems/infrastructure issues are holding back your development progress, I
can help solve the problem and let you focus on building the business instead
of managing servers.

Email: mike@epitech.nl Book: [http://www.amazon.com/AWS-System-Administration-
Practices-Sy...](http://www.amazon.com/AWS-System-Administration-Practices-
Sysadmins/dp/1449342574) LinkedIn:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/mikery](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/mikery)

------
hiby007

      SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India
    
      Has experience working with a Y-Combinator - 2014 non-profit startup 
    
      https://www.zidisha.org/ 
    
      Credits on http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/
    
      Remote: YES
    
      Willing to relocate: NO
    
      Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git
    
      Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim, ReactJS, React-Native
    
      Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat
    
      Resume: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0
    
      Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - London / UK / Remote

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End!

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Looking for somewhere that
understand developers. Remote ideal. Check out my code/site and hopefully hear
from you!

------
dpmehta02
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Remote

Back-end focused, full-stack capable. 2+ years of experience, mostly at
startups in San Francisco (including YC companies). I particularly enjoy
building APIs, data pipelines and Machine Learning systems, mostly in Python.

Skills: APIs, Python, Flask, MySQL, Postgres, MongoDB, Redis, Ruby/Rails,
*nix, Git, Heroku, AWS, Machine Learning, NLP, Analytics, Angular, Google
Maps, SOA

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta](https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta)
Github: [https://github.com/dpmehta02](https://github.com/dpmehta02)

Contact: dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Berlin (can and will travel)

I am an iOS developer with additional experience in Ruby on Rails.

I have built a wide range of products while working for individuals, startups,
large companies, and myself, and would love to speak with you about how I can
help with your project.

Though I prefer remote work, I currently live in Berlin and am open to
opportunities here or within travel distance as well.

Get in touch at erik@erikstromlund.com

Website/Portfolio:
[https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund/)

------
nhenezi
SEEKING WORK - remote (GMT +1)

Mathematician and a full stack dev with sysadmin experience. Worked in many
languages and dozen of technologies, too many to count here. If you are
looking for someone who can pick up things quickly and be useful from day one
contact me.

For more details take a look at my resume:
[http://nikola.henezi.com/nikola_henezi.pdf](http://nikola.henezi.com/nikola_henezi.pdf)

Gihub: [https://github.com/nhenezi](https://github.com/nhenezi) Email: nikola
`at` henezi.com

Keywords: Javascript, react.js, angular.js, socket.io, python, scipy, django,
sqlalchemy, php, linux, haskell, mathematics.

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - London / Remote

We are a team of three experienced developers all with full stack experience.
We usually work with Ruby, Rails, JS (Angular, Ember, Backbone), CSS (LESS,
SASS), AWS and Chef. One of us is also a designer, so we can handle UX and
design when necessary.

Our focus is on quality, building well tested applications with fast,
responsive UI. We specialise in redeveloping applications for companies
looking to make the step from MVP to something solid, scalable and
maintainable. We're not the cheapest, but we are amongst the best.

luke@sketchconsulting.com
[http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/)

------
jsbernier
SEEKING WORK - remote or NYC, part-time

\---------------------------------------

Currently the lead full-stack developer/engineer on a Node.js and React.js
isomorphic Javascript single-page app/website that serves 200M
pageviews/month.

Technologies I'm most comfortable with: Javascript (ES5, ES6), Node.js,
React.js, Sass/Compass, Foundation, Redis, Ansible, Amazon AWS, git

Open adopter of new technologies

\----------------------------------------

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier)

Website: [http://www.jbernier.com](http://www.jbernier.com)

Email: jeremy [dot] s [dot] bernier [at] gmail [dot] com

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced Web Developer (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set:

* Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* JavaScript (Meteor/jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* Django (general Python too)

* Have also trained junior & mid-level developers on various technologies.

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recent experience is working with Core
WordPress contributors (WordPress VIP) on a global News/Media website. I'm
also developing a Meteor App.

Plugins/Apps: [https://github.com/AZdv/](https://github.com/AZdv/)

Location: Germany

Contact: admin (at) kidsil.net

------
wes-k
SEEKING WORK - Chattanooga, TN - Remote OK

Currently looking for project based work (not hourly).

I do full stack web development specializing in: ruby on rails, heavy
javascript (angular is awesome!) and html5 apps.

Buzzwords from front-end to back-end: html5, haml, css3, sass, less,
JavaScript, CoffeeScript, jQuery, AngularJs, Ruby on Rails, Java, C++, Go
(golang), PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Heroku.

I've done work for small non-profits, a few startups (including a yc13) and
big companies.

linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-
reitzfeld/2b/a45/173](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-reitzfeld/2b/a45/173)

gmail: wes.reitzfeld

------
jonheller
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (Boston, US)

Looking for a full stack WordPress developer for a approximate 2-3 month
engagement developing a product based site (though no ecommerce).

We are a established full service advertising agency
([http://www.a-g.com](http://www.a-g.com)) with a development team but
unfortunately simply don't have the available resources to put one of our
developers on this.

Requirements are

\- Front end skills \- Knowing how to build a solid, maintainable WordPress
theme. \- Knowledge of a plugin like Advanced Custom Fields is a must. \-
Ability to work with the Timber plugin is a huge plus.

Please email jheller@a-g.com if interested. Thanks!

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - Philly or remote

Clojure, ClojureScript, or short term javascript/reactjs

Small isomorphic ClojureScript app in production, full stack web apps, ReactJS
expert (using since released in 2013), built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops.

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

------
fbonetti
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Chicago

I'm a full-stack developer who will help you take your idea from inception to
implementation. I specialize in designing, building, and deploying web
applications that reach thousands of users.

Buzzwords: Ruby, Ruby on Rails (ROR), Sinatra, Javascript, Ember.js, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Redis, PHP, jQuery, AWS, Amazon S3

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/frank-
bonetti/22/bbb/b20](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/frank-bonetti/22/bbb/b20)

[https://github.com/fbonetti](https://github.com/fbonetti)

frank.r.bonetti@gmail.com

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK: NYC, SF, Remote

I've been doing full-stack development since the mid-2000s. Most recently I
worked at a well-known web/mobile shop and went independent near the end of
last year.

Buzzwords: Rails, React, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Angular, golang, Android. Lots
more, but those are the most recent / most familiar for me.

I'm usually an NYC-based developer but will be out in the Bay Area this summer
from June - August. So remote would be ideal, but on-site during that time
frame would work as well.

Email: kris at kriskelly.me Github:
[https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

------
cmorgan8506
SEEKING Work - Remote/NL, Canada

I'm a full-stack developer based out of Canada. I have over five years
experience and am comfortable with the following technologies:

Python, Flask MVC, Javascript, Bootstrap, Html, CSS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git,
PHP, WordPress, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB.

Hourly Rate: $50 USD.

Linked In: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-
morgan/34/a44/374](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-morgan/34/a44/374)

Github: [http://github.com/eastisland-tech](http://github.com/eastisland-tech)

Email: cmorgan8506 at gmail.com

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK, Remote or Canberra, Australia

I'm an experienced Python software engineer, focused on Django, Celery and
Ansible development. I'm always on a lookout for interesting projects, whether
it's in data science or in web development.

LinkedIn: [https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6/en](https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6/en)

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

Email me: lee@weiyen.me

------
moogatronic
SEEKING WORK

contact: junkda -at- gmail DOT com

Location: Nashville, TN

Remote: Yes

Programming Languages (in skill order): Clojure, Java, Python, Ruby, R

Technologies: "fullstack", git, AWS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, NLP, Sentiment
Analysis

Interests/Experience: Data analytics, building full stack solutions from top
to bottom for could deployment, functional programming, statistics, natural
language processing

Interests/Other: Music - Production, tracking, music theory, computational
composition

History: Programming since the 90s (teenager), computer science degree in the
2000s, 2 years of a PhD before "dropping out", and working as a software
developer the whole time.

------
ceceron
SEEKING WORK Location: Cracow, Poland; Remote: yes Willing to Relocate: no

iOS Developer with 5 years experience; also PhD student researching
optimization techniques. Technologies: iOS, Android basics, Java, C++, Julia,
Python, JavaScript, Lua, Prolog, Couchbase Lite, parse.com.

Email: mateusz.slazynski@gmail.com www: home.agh.edu.pl/~mslaz CV on linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/mateusz-%C5%9Bla%C5%BCy%C5%84sk...](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/mateusz-%C5%9Bla%C5%BCy%C5%84ski/73/212/6a7/en)

------
saigrandhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a developer with experience in Java and Python programming languages.

In terms of web development, I have experience with Django/PostgreSQL backend
development. Recently, I have enjoyed working with Meteor.js for my projects
and would be glad to work with it again.

I have some experience with iOS development and Android development but never
worked on a big project.

Github: [http://github.com/saigrandhi](http://github.com/saigrandhi)

Website: [http://grandhi.me](http://grandhi.me)

Email: sgrndh@gmail.com

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote, UK

I'm a generalist software engineer. I build mobile apps (both native and
hybrid), web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable, work
efficiently, communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

I've recently been working on ComicDrop - www.comicdrop.com

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL, Cassandra,
MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
MaesterData
SEEKING WORK - Silicon Valley or Remote

Principal technical founder of an ad-tech startup, currently undergoing a
transition. At present available for contract engagements.

I bring to the table 15+ years of experience in software development,
architecture and operations, as well as product management / marketing and
business development. While my particular strength is "connecting the dots"
across various disciplines, I am always happy to get my hands dirty to get
projects delivered. I've had experience with Silicon Valley companies
throughout their entire lifecycle, going back to the original dot-com era.

An engagement may involve me serving as a "force multiplier" of your existing
team - think of the biggest challenges your organization is facing and what
kind of problems your staff is not currently equipped to solve. Here are
examples of what I could do for you:

\- Product / business planning, review and strategy

\- Design / technical architecture for new product development

\- Business case development / feasibility assessment for non-technical
enterprise executives

\- Concept development / remote team recruitment for startups at "funded
concept" stage

\- Virtual/interim product manager / general advisor

While I have some level of experience with a very long list of technologies,
above all I believe in pragmatic approach to choosing tools to fit the task at
hand. The most recent/intimate experience in the current stack has been with
delivering scale, performance and fault-tolerance in Big Data operations using
the following principal technologies:

\- Front-End : Python, Django, JavaScript, Bootstrap

\- Backend/IDL : Java, Thrift, Avro

\- Data Stores : Hadoop/HBase, Redis, MySQL/PgSQL

\- Data Science : Custom-engineered algorithms/solvers with performance way
above off-the-shelf packages

Due to the sensitive nature of my current commitments, details on my
background would only be available to qualified clients able to articulate the
specific problems they need help with.

Contact me by email : Maester.Data AT gmail DOT com

------
clarky07
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am an independent mobile app developer with 4 years on my own and 6 years
developing iOS and Android apps. Happy to start at any stage in the process. I
can build out your completed design or help you figure out what needs to be
included from the start.

iOS/Android/Windows phone apps of all kinds.

Example: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vima-gps-run-
tracker/id87185...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vima-gps-run-
tracker/id871857373?mt=8)

Email: clarky07@gmail.com

------
Johnsel
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Maastricht, the Netherlands.

Full stack developer with a focus on backend

Current weapon of choice: Meteor(1.5y)/Node(2y)

Also well versed in: C#(6y), PHP(8y)

Supplementary skills: HTML, CSS, RDBMSs, DB designing, DevOps, Hadoop, ML, API
design, Security

Some recent comments on me:
[https://www.codementor.io/johnsel#/reviews](https://www.codementor.io/johnsel#/reviews)

Recent works: Server cleanup after hack Wordpress custom plugins Mobile Meteor
app Twitter text sentiment analysis engine

Feel free to email me at jammsimons@gmail.com

------
dorfsmay
SEEKING WORK - remote or Calgary (Canada)

• python development

• PostgreSQL DBA / dev (+ some hadoop)

• sysadmin / ops (AWS, Linux/AIX/HP-UX, ansible)

Thorough understanding of web apps, relational stores, some exposure to non-
relational store (OrientDB, Hadoop, ElasticSearch), advanced python, basic
javascript, experience on-site and with AWS. Skills listed above in order of
interest.

I have current part-time engagements and can only commit for ~ 20 hours/week.

[http://yves.zioup.com/](http://yves.zioup.com/)

------
maxhn
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote, 1-3 months contract.

Skills needed: iOS + Android development.

Definitely good to have: Ruby on Rails + experience with APIs.

I'm looking for skilled developer to work with on a project, for 1 to 3
months.

The project consists of:

\- Building a SDK/plugin that will be used by iOS and Android developers in
their own apps

\- In the background, the SDK/plugin will communicate with the Ruby on Rails
app via API calls.

Based on the API response, the SDK/plugin will perform certain functions.

Ruby on Rails app is mostly CRUD, except the API calls integration.

Email in profile.

------
shabinesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full stack developer with seven years of experience worked at many
startups and big corporates. I recently built an travel portal from scratch
with custom de-duplication algorithm with Django, node.js, PostGIS,
Angular.js, nginx.

I primarily work on Python, Go language, Django, can build scalable web apps,
RESTful APIs

I also build MVPs and products for startups.

Technologies: Python stack- Django/Flask, Go language, Openstack, postgres,
POSTGIS, Docker, RESTful APIs

Can be reached at : shabi@fossix.org

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups. My expertise is in taking your idea and
building it from scratch to the point where it's a fully-functional web app
that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
Avalaxy
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Experienced C# / .NET developer. I'm very good at:

\- ASP.NET / Azure \- Windows Phone / Windows

More importantly, I like working lean and helping the client in reaching
his/her goals by thinking ahead, actively providing suggestions and working
analytically.

Rate: $110

Contact: leoncullens@gmail.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=72352100](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=72352100)

------
uween
SEEKING WORK - Brighton & London UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Electronic hardware design, product prototyping and
microcontroller programming for displays, sensors, actuators and feedback
loops - interface libraries written in c, c++, python and LabVIEW.
Microcontroller experience includes PIC dsPIC and Arduino.

Resume: Previous work includes automation of high precision physics
experiments as well as digital interactive entertainment applications.

website: seymoursmith.net

email: nseymoursmith@gmail.com

------
dopplesoldner
SEEKING WORK

Location: Cambridge, UK

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, C#, JavaScript, Git.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7beC0Tmy6uQX19TbU90a3VSVFU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7beC0Tmy6uQX19TbU90a3VSVFU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: dopplesoldner[_at_]gmail[.]com

Seeking full-time / part-time work. Currently doing a masters at the
University of Cambridge with a focus on Machine Learning and Natural Language
Processing.

------
meigwilym
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: north Wales, UK

Remote: Yup

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: PHP: Laravel4/5, Slim, Symfony2, CI; Front end: HTML5, JS,
Angular; some Android. More: meigwilym.com/about/skills/

Résumé/CV: meigwilym.com/cv

Github: github.com/meigiwlym

Website: meigwilym.com

Email: mei.gwilym@gmail.com

I started out front end and worked towards the back. I have a wide range of
skills for webdev, and have worked on many projects in over 8 years of
experience. And this week I celebrated 3 years as a freelancer!

------
grantpalin
SEEKING WORK: local, remote

Victoria, BC, Canada

I'm primarily interested in web development, front-end and back-end, but also
in working with databases. Willing to consider taking on new challenges,
whether new work or further development.

Primary capable tech: HTML, CSS, Sass, PHP, WordPress, C#, ASP.NET [MVC], Web
API, MySQL, SQL Server

[http://grantpalin.com](http://grantpalin.com) grant[remove]@grantpalin.com

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London) but I'm also in
Sheffield once a month. I am flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help
you turn your ideas into reality.

I work a lot with Python and Javascript to build rich client browser based and
mobile apps. I also do hardware based projects, I have experience with coding
in Assembly and C on various micro controllers and Arduino development.

I can help you with software development myself and for larger projects, or
projects requiring more diverse skills, I have an excellent team I can bring
on to a project.

Recent projects include an internet controlled football playing robot and
various other Python, Javascript and hardware projects. So
[http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk) for more details.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, Javascript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, React
Native, OpenCV, D3.js, Arduino.

I've been building stuff with React Native this month. I've released a couple
of open source modules ([https://github.com/almost/react-native-
sqlite](https://github.com/almost/react-native-sqlite) and
[https://github.com/almost/react-native-html-
webview](https://github.com/almost/react-native-html-webview)) and have
written one article ([http://almostobsolete.net/react-native/custom-ios-views-
with...](http://almostobsolete.net/react-native/custom-ios-views-with-react-
native.html)). Very interested in more work building React Native apps and
helping you to understand where React Native can help you.

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
humility
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Phuket(Thailand)

I'm a super experienced Android/Java developer looking for challenging and
interesting projects across different fields. Have recently mastered
Node.js/Express, hence am open to full stack development as well.

Please find my previous work at [http://appste.in](http://appste.in)!

Get in touch with me at harry@appste.in. Github: appstein

------
workerdee
SEEKING WORK: Remote, part-time from Houston

Dependable and easy to work with - I am trying to build my portfolio, and
would be willing to offer some work free of charge before being hired.

 _Marketing (social media, print);_ Email Campaigns (MailChimp,
ConstantContact); _Website design and SEO;_ Organizational Support (task
streamlining, communication follow-up)

Feel free to contact me at theworkerdee (at)gmail.com Thanks!

------
origami-mail
SEEKING WORK - UK - I'm Brighton Based.

Mobile Responsive HTML Email Templates, design and build.

Tested in Litmus, with many large regular clients including Johnson and
Johnson Medical.

I use my own custom built boilerplate, which I am confident in calling
BulletProof.

Lots of experience with MailChimp, Campaign Moniter, Responsys and Exact
Target, and can set up the campaigns within these.

Get in touch for designs and build exampls

chris@pebbletreestudios.co.uk +447739477105

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a front-end web developer based in the UK.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript with and without jQuery, Adobe Ps/Ai, Laravel,
Bootstrap, Sass, Gulp.js

Experience: I have lots of experience with digital agencies and startups. I
enjoy working in a team with designers and other developers. Feel free to drop
me an email if you'd like to discuss your project.

Contact: chrisloft\at\gmail\com

------
reidmcy
SEEKING WORK - Waterloo, ON (Canada) or Remote

Just graduated University of Waterloo with a degree in Mathematical Physics.

I know: C++, python and OpenGL

I am currently working on a python library to analysis collaboration networks
of scientists using IPython/Jupyter.

github: [https://github.com/reidmcy](https://github.com/reidmcy) email:
inquiries@reidmcy.com

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Montreal, Canada)

iOS Freelance Developer

(Objective-C/Switft, iPhone/iPad, Apple Watch, Parse)

Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

Web: [http://skyriser.com/](http://skyriser.com/)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau](http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau)

------
adam0101
SEEKING WORK / Remote (Can travel to NYC or Boston)

iOS and Mac

I've been developing on the Apple ecosystem for 5 years working on my own
projects and contract work. I have successfully built apps for individuals,
small companies, and government contractors.

My specialties include Client/Server apps, Educational apps, Social apps, and
Location based apps.

Email: adamst.onge@gmail.com

------
feyzo
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, London

Full Stack Javascript Developer

I would like to get a new client with an interesting project. You can find
details on my website or github profile.

I can help you with:

\- Javascript

\- Node.js

\- AngularJS

\- PhoneGap/Cordova

\- Docker

\- SCXML

\- Statecharts

Site: [http://www.feyzo.net/](http://www.feyzo.net/)
[https://github.com/feyzo](https://github.com/feyzo)

Email: hey@feyzo.net

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

We build websites and phone apps using Node.js, React.js and Cordova.

We are a trio of Software professionals based out of San Francisco. We deliver
products and solutions on time and on budget. Contact us.

[http://r3dm.com/](http://r3dm.com/)

------
147
Ruby on Rails -> Clojure

SEEKING WORK

Based in greater chicago area, remote work preferred.

I help technology companies that are using Ruby on Rails migrate some of their
performance critical services to Clojure. Unlike other people, I work with
your team's processes instead of forcing you to work with mine.

Shoot me an email!

Contact: christopher.bui@folkrobots.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK - Edinburgh, UK and remote.

Freelance software developer with over 10 years experience offering web,
mobile (Android, iOS, PhoneGap), SEO, cloud (Heroku, AWS, Google), JavaScript,
HTML5 and WordPress services.

[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

------
erusev
SEEKING WORK - remote, Bulgaria, willing to travel

Full stack developer and designer. #php #javascript

[http://erusev.com](http://erusev.com)
[https://github.com/erusev](https://github.com/erusev)

------
kamphey
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Growth Hacker I get you followers on Twitter. Grew my
account: @KampheyApproved from 700 followers in Feb. 2014 to over 57,000
today. My clients typically see 1-3k gain in followers per month. email:
KampheyApproved@gmail.com

------
cymetica
Available for:

\- Artificial Intelligence, Machine Learning, Predictive Analyitcs,
Recommendation Systems, Search Engines, Genomics, Hedge Fund systems

Email: biomimic@gmail.com Site: [http://cymetica.com](http://cymetica.com)

------
moron4hire
Message me if you're interested in being prepared for the impending VR wave on
the Web. Integrating Oculus Rift and Google Cardboard into your current Web-
standards oriented workflow.

Local to DC, but well prepared to work remotely for anyone.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects.
[http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to email at
nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com

------
dayemsiddiqui
SEEKING WORK Location: Karachi, Pakistan. Remote: Yes. Fulltime: No. Email:
dayem.siddiqui@khi.iba.edu.pk Technologies: -HTML -CSS -SASS -Bootstrap
-Javascript -Jquery -Wordpress

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote

I've been working with Rails for a really long time.
[https://colinabartlett.com](https://colinabartlett.com)

------
dyadic
SEEKING WORK

Remote Clojure/FP dev. 8+ years exp, interested in anything challenging,
language (almost) agnostic.

Website: danmidwood.com

Github: danmidwood

Twitter: @djmidwood

Email: sf1505@danmidwood.com

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
appsonify

        SEEKING WORK
    
        Location: Vancouver, BC
    
        Remote: Yes
    
        Willing to relocate: Yes
    
        Technologies: Flask, nginx, uwsgi, python, LAMP, jQuery.
    
        CV: http://appsonify.com
    
        Email: john at appsonify

